# Sunday ride ?



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone heading out for a decent ride this sunday?
I'm in LA. I heard about a ride out from Griffith Park to La Tuna canyon, anyone ?


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

*I've seen them...*



bandoulu said:


> Anyone heading out for a decent ride this sunday?
> I'm in LA. I heard about a ride out from Griffith Park to La Tuna canyon, anyone ?


 Yeah, I've seen this group out in front of the zoo towards the back of the parking lot. On another ocassion I rode up with them on La Tuna. I'm not quite sure what time they head out, 8:00 am?


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*More than one group?*



bandoulu said:


> Anyone heading out for a decent ride this sunday?
> I'm in LA. I heard about a ride out from Griffith Park to La Tuna canyon, anyone ?


I think more than one group leaves the zoo parking lot on Sunday mornings. I think they split up according to speed and ability. A guy I used to ride with does a ride that leaves the zoo and heads for La Tuna at 8:30 on Sundays. Just to be on the safe side, you may went to get to the zoo parking lot by 8:00 the first time just to be sure you don't miss the ride. Have fun.


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Did you end up going?*

Curious what the ride was like. I'm looking for a Hollywood/Los Feliz area ride myself.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*yeah...*



Hawkmoon said:


> Curious what the ride was like. I'm looking for a Hollywood/Los Feliz area ride myself.




It was cool.Nice mix of riders,very friendly(but serious).The ride was great, Las tunas is a tuff climb but thats what you want...! i will be going again this sunday work permitting,post up if you want to go too...


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

*How long was the ride? distance*



bandoulu said:


> It was cool.Nice mix of riders,very friendly(but serious).The ride was great, Las tunas is a tuff climb but thats what you want...! i will be going again this sunday work permitting,post up if you want to go too...


Will be in LA in Dec/Jan, always looking for good rides


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Come over to east side of Long Beach,park in the park,get on the bikepath and ride to the Santa Fe Dam,50 miles or so round trip. Nice ride until you go up to the top. Kills me.


----------

